
The Most Amazing Bowling Story Ever - tortilla
http://www.dmagazine.com/Home/D_Magazine/2012/July/The_Most_Amazing_Bowling_Story_Ever_Bill_Fong.aspx
======
donutdan4114
Video: [http://frontburner.dmagazine.com/2012/06/25/video-of-bill-
fo...](http://frontburner.dmagazine.com/2012/06/25/video-of-bill-fongs-big-
bowling-moment/)

~~~
donutdan4114
As an avid bowler, this video/story sends chills down my spine. Being so close
to the Big Win and not quite getting there, it's very sad indeed...

But, he got a couple 300 games, and that's nothing to be ashamed of.

